# what is better DTG than Heat Transfer



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi!
Before I making a decision to purchase expensive items such as DTG, I might consider to start my business from heat transfer.

Can you tell me what is the advantage of DTG against Heat Transfer? especially, for dark t-shirts printing.

cheaper? faster? easier? 

I searched here. But, I didn't get clear idea.

Thank you in advance


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Starting with heat transfer and or sub out the Dtg prints would be a good way to start, IMHO, this will give you some time to better assess your market and the capabilities of other options. Initial DTG investment is high and printing on dark shirts has a steep learning curve.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

spiderx1 said:


> Starting with heat transfer and or sub out the Dtg prints would be a good way to start, IMHO, this will give you some time to better assess your market and the capabilities of other options. Initial DTG investment is high and printing on dark shirts has a steep learning curve.


Thank you for your quick reply.
I am wondering why I have to go DTG even in the future.
I mean what is the benefit compared to Heat transfer.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quick response for custom jobs, feel/hand. 
Good short run capability. Super Detail. That's why I said sub out some, do it both ways and compare. You can keep both if you want. I use DTG and Versacamm print cut or just cut heat press vinyl both on same shirt. Depending on designs. I usually reserve the print cut for small chest areas.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quick response for custom jobs, feel/hand. 
Good short run capability. Super Detail. That's why I said sub out some, do it both ways and compare. You can keep both if you want. I use DTG and Versacamm print cut or just cut heat press vinyl both on same shirt. Depending on designs. I usually reserve the print cut for small chest areas.


----------



## QGRAPHIX (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a versacamm and I have done many small runs using heat transfer. Detail is awesome and you really can't mess it up. I agree with SpiderX... it lends itself very well to left chest prints...however, I have used it for full chest prints as well. Looks great but does have a hand to it when done. I can't really compare to dtg, because I do not have a dtg, although I have subbed a few dtg jobs to another shop and they looked pretty good too. I have researched dtg for a couple of years now and I am still not sold on quality, reliability and cost to print a garment...too many unknowns with these machines... I'd love to eventually bring one of these machines into my shop but I am waiting for more of the bugs to get worked out with dtg.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

With DTG prints like this are possible. The quality is really unmatched. The feel of the print is dependent on the amount of ink but is generally the softest around.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeez.....I am getting too old to look at **** like that.....lol...


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

John showing off again. All DTG printers do not print that quality. The Neoflex is a great combo of matched machine and rip. 
But knowing that printer it is an example of the OMG prints that are capable. With minimal art prep.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

this is awesome quality!!


----------



## QGRAPHIX (Feb 29, 2012)

JOHNL: That is awesome. What is the cost in pre-treat and ink to print that shirt? Which DTG are you using? Is the quality consistent through multiple prints....If you printed 20 of these in a row..would there be any issues or inconsistencies from one to the next? Washability and color fastness? 
Incredible print....


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

QGRAPHIX said:


> JOHNL: That is awesome. What is the cost in pre-treat and ink to print that shirt? Which DTG are you using? Is the quality consistent through multiple prints....If you printed 20 of these in a row..would there be any issues or inconsistencies from one to the next? Washability and color fastness?
> Incredible print....


The print was done a while back at the ISS Long Beach Show. If I remember correctly the cost was between $3.50 and $4.00 at retail Dupont ink cost. Since the print was about 27 inches long we had to pretreat it in two passes on the Viper XPT 6000, I can't recall the cost. 

If the machine is kept in good condition and pretreatment is done properly there should be no variation from print to print.

Washability is all dependent on the pretreatment process, heat curing process, and garment type.


----------

